# Have I Lost IT



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Didn't think this would ever happen to me. I run across this JD 80, serial number 80 000 118. Made an offer on it.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/JD%2080/IMG_0106.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Kept getting different details as to what was actually wrong with it.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/JD%2080/IMG_0113.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

I was told that it used to have a cab on it which I got with it, it looks like from this picture part of the mounts are left there.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/JD%2080/IMG_0107.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

I waited till nicer weather to get the tractor. I went to get the tractor today. Almost didn't have enough tactor to pull it on.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/JD%2080/IMG_0143.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

and since it was only about 15 miles from home it was a very short trip to getting it home.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/JD%2080/IMG_0144.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Now I did tell the kids that I was bringing home a Deere. Well I think they were thinking deer. (Our kids are cats and dog). They weren't used to the color, it was different,

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/JD%2080/IMG_0148.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

It had to be checked out? I'll check this one out while you check the other one out.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/JD%2080/IMG_0150.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Well I think I like this one better!

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/JD%2080/IMG_0149.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Well wait and I'll come over to.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/JD%2080/IMG_0151.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

OK guys if you got it all checked out lets have a pull, I'll referee the event, ready when you are.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/JD%2080/IMG_0156.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Well! I think I won! What did You say!

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/JD%2080/IMG_0157.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

OK the judges have spoken.
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/JD%2080/IMG_0158.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

OK back to the tractor. It's a 1955 JD 80. The pony motor is suppose to run, guy put new coils on the pony motor, but couldn't get the big motor to fire. Claimed the big motor didn't have compression. When I fist got it home I couldn't get the big motor to turn, would just slide the tires. Since I collect case tractors I had my girl friend pull it behind the shed and after attemting to engage the clutch the big motor started turning over. Hopefully I can get it running. I did tell myself that if I ever bought a JD it was to be an 80, 820 or a 830. Will keep my fingers crossed.
caseman-d


----------



## poonstang90lx (Mar 8, 2007)

That old beast looks like it has a lot of promise. Keep the pictures coming and good luck.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like it is in great shape cosmetically Caseman! Did you get all of the sheet metal for it too? Sure hope you can get her to run with having to tear into the engine. From the looks of the tires, someone thought it would run because they look just about new. Nice find! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Its always sad to see someone lose their way like this. Now your going to be talking Deere like some of these other guys around here:dazed: 

Just kidding. That is a great score especially if the main engine will go without too much work. You may have to paint it red so the others in you "herd" will accept it.

Andy


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Very good find, good luck with it.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Looks like it is in great shape cosmetically Caseman! Did you get all of the sheet metal for it too? Sure hope you can get her to run with having to tear into the engine. From the looks of the tires, someone thought it would run because they look just about new. Nice find! :thumbsup: *


Chief,
Yes I have the rest of the sheet metal. I figured I may leave it off till I can see it it will run. I have a had time believing that if it was stuck that the rings would be bad enough that it would have lost compression. Pulling it when I had it in fith gear made the old Case scratch for traction. With the loader on the 812 I need to put some serious weight on the back. I may have all kinds of questions later down the road.
Thanks to all that replied
caseman-d


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Now you aren't selling out to the green side are you, Caseman?
:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OleGrandWizard _
> *Now you aren't selling out to the green side are you, Caseman?
> :furious: :furious: :furious: *


I sure hope not. I just had to prove that anyone can buy a JD 
caseman-d


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

NOW we know what the -d stands for in Caseman-d! Deere of course! Hah!   :lmao:


----------



## Laird006 (May 22, 2007)

you definately havent lost your mind, i'd love to get my hands on something like that


----------

